# T-Woods Mother: Worst thing about last nights strikeforce



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Did anyone else find her loud screaming extremely annoying and distracting? This woman should chill the f*ck out. When you can single out one person's voice in an entire arena you know that they're just getting out of hand.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

In before GlorytoGodHallelujiah.gif


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Who cares about his mom. How is no one talking about that sick ass KO by Marquardt?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a combo from hell. All I could think of was the reaction from his family!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Marquardt looked so much bigger than Tyron it was ridiculous.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

i wanted Tyron to win until i saw/heard his mum. i was laughing so hard when he got knocked out hoping the camera would fall on his fat loud mouthed mother haha.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, i think i was outa the loop for this, but how did marquart get the boot from the ufc? he never lost 2 in a row


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

he was to be in the main event of a card but was on TRT and as a result the fight fell through at the last minute ******* up the card and costing the UFC shit loads of cash. Uncle Fester got pissed.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

mmawrestler said:


> Hey guys, i think i was outa the loop for this, but how did marquart get the boot from the ufc? he never lost 2 in a row





> On June 28, 2011, Nate appeared on MMA Hour with Ariel Helwani and stated that in August 2010 he felt tired and moody and his doctor discovered he had low testosterone levels. That doctor put Nate on hormone replacement therapy, and when Nate applied for a Theraputic Use Exemption with the New Jersey state commission, they allowed it but declared that he must go off the therapy for ten weeks, then have his levels retested by a specialist to determine if he really needs to be on the therapy or not. At the end of that period, both the specialist and Nate's primary doctor agreed his levels really were low and he was a candidate for replacement therapy. Nate's primary doctor injected him with testosterone to quickly get his levels back up in time for his scheduled fight against Rick Story. The Pennsylvania commission had set standards for what his testosterone levels could be at fight time and Nate's levels, though trending down over the last week before the fight, still failed to fall to within the range required in time for him to be cleared to fight. Nate claimed that he retook tests on the day of the fight and was actually within qualifying limits, thus having his suspension lifted by the commission.


From his wiki page.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nate's probably the most shambolic case of TRT usage in the sport.

This guy ****ed himself over by using steroids...that's why he has low levels.

The fact that he gets to replenish himself with MORE steroids is a joke.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Nate's probably the most shambolic case of TRT usage in the sport.
> 
> This guy ****ed himself over by using steroids...that's why he has low levels.
> 
> The fact that he gets to replenish himself with MORE steroids is a joke.


Isn't this Chaels case as well? Actually asking this question, from what I've read thats pretty much what I've gathered.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael never got popped though.

He may have been using anabolic steroids, but there's no proof.

THere's proof that Nate used anabolic steroids.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Chael never got popped though.
> 
> He may have been using anabolic steroids, but there's no proof.
> 
> THere's proof that Nate used anabolic steroids.


Wasn't there an article somewhere where his doctor basically said that he needed TRT because of past steroid use? (Sonnen)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

They said during the fight that Nate is off TRT, but who knows.


All I know is I want Nick Diaz vs. Marquardt in SF. Marquardt is HUGE at 170lbs, and was so fresh and quick in the 4th round. Would be interesting for sure.


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


>


She is literally a walking stereotype. Fat, loud, black woman dressed in bright colors yelling "Hallelujah", "Praise Jesus" etc.etc. 

They showed her multiple times before the fight started, I only wish they cut back to her after T Woods got knocked the F out, that would have been hilarious to see her reaction then.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Who cares about his mom. How is no one talking about that sick ass KO by Marquardt?


Maybe cuz it's a thread about his mother.. :dunno:

Too bad there isn't any footage of her after T-Wood got KO'd.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

That's not Tyron's mom.

That's Cee Lo Green.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope that KO shut her up. She is nearly as bad as Rashaads wife.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: the more i watch that gif, the more i laugh. Also isn't the boy a tad too big to be held like a damn baby?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rauno said:


> :laugh: the more i watch that gif, the more i laugh. Also isn't the boy a tad too big to be held like a damn baby?


yep, that boy looks to be around 15 to me


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

lol taht gif is funny, but it wasn't even close to the most ridiculous one that could have been made of her from saturday


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Gunt said:


> lol taht gif is funny, but it wasn't even close to the most ridiculous one that could have been made of her from saturday




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












MikeHawk said:


> Who cares about his mom. How is no one talking about that sick ass KO by Marquardt?




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

tyler90wm said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao yeah that one takes the cake!!


----------

